# mac pro discount....no applaiciable



## jillo (Nov 13, 2006)

i was wondering what products the the pro discount not apply to? i called about the airbrushing tools and they said the guns and compressors didn't get discounts? any one know?

thanks


----------



## katie_070405 (Nov 13, 2006)

The Compressor and actual guns do not get discounted.  Neither do Viva Glam or any specials or holiday promotions ex. mini sets, couture, or formal black. Kind of sucks, but they're looking at it like you are already getting a discount on those things


----------



## jillo (Nov 14, 2006)

i would have guessed that their sites may have mentioned something about it...but they dont...thats why i asked.


----------

